# Forum More Stuff Owner Builders Forum  cost estimations per m2 $860-$1075?

## hoss

hi all im about to go the owner build path for our extension and today saw the building surveyors for my building app forms. One of the forms is the owner builders stat dec and part of this is a cost estimation. It gives a guide of m2 rate cost that is $860 - $1075. The extension is a simple skillion roof  10m x4m on a slab with a dividing wall and a room with a dunny and hand basin.Its going to be a no frills build anybody built something like this or know if this guide is a good guide for my build as i dont know where to start :Cry:

----------


## manofaus

Brick, foundation size, window size, electrical and general fit out etc have an impact on overall cost.

----------

